# WER Hilfe in Eve braucht, hier posten



## Master Grow (21. Juni 2008)

Hier könnte ihr fragen zu Eve stellen und bekommt auch gerne antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (21. Juni 2008)

Wie ist das Wetter?


----------



## Master Grow (21. Juni 2008)

lol. sollte für Eve gelten. 

Aber wetter ist gut :-)


----------



## TheHessian (22. Juni 2008)

Also bis vor kurzem war bei mir Hurricane, jetzt Typhoon, muahah.


----------



## Theroas (23. Juni 2008)

Abendrot in Aunia. Seit Äonen.


----------



## Thelani (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mich entschlossen mal EVE für die 14 Tagen zu testen.

Welche Tipps gebt ihr mir für den Anfang auf den Weg?
Worauf sollte ich als Anfänger zuerst achten? 
Was sollte man am anfang zuerst machen, wenn man neu in diesem Spiel ist?


----------



## Nagroth (24. Juni 2008)

Deine Frage ist sehr allgemeiner Art, daher eine allgemeine Antwort.

Schau am Besten in diesen Thread Sammlung wichtiger Links

Empfehlen kann ich dir das Pilotenhandbuch.

Ansonsten solltest du versuchen Kontakt mit CORPS aufnehmen (sowas wie Gilden aus anderen MMO's), da wird einem meist geholfen.

Kannst gern im Spiel mich kontaktieren "Thimorin" heiß ich da, bzw. dem Chatchannel "FSK23" beitreten.


----------



## Theroas (24. Juni 2008)

Für einen beschleunigten Lernprozess empfehle ich:

In Ruhe einen Charakter erstellen. (aufbauend auf persönlichen Überzeugungen)
In Ruhe das Tutorial machen.
In Ruhe alle Funktionen am linken Bildschirmrand durchgehen.
In Ruhe den Markt studieren.
In Ruhe die Sternenkarte anschauen und nach verschiedensten Kritierien filtern lassen.

Und in Ruhe den German Channel löchern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have fun!


----------



## Thelani (25. Juni 2008)

So hab mal heute (Dienstag 24.6.08) von heute Nachmittag 17:00 bis 22:50 Uhr EVE gespielt.
Ich muss sagen, das ich mich trotz kleiner Unsicherheit schnell zurechtgefunden habe. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mich auch bereits nach 1h Spielzeit einer Corp im Spiel angeschlossen und Düse erst mit einem Startschiff und danach mal mit meinem neuen BANTAM durch die Gegend und betrieb Bergbau mit ein paar Corp - Genossen unter Geleitschutz von nem Schlachtkreuzer und einem Zerstörer die Asteroiden ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss sagen, das Spiel fesselt einen sehr schnell. Und meine Corp hilft mir sehr beim zurechtfinden im Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, meine Heldin heisst: "Cylentia"  ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Thelani :-)


----------



## Serran (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gern anfangen aber möchte mich gern absichern.

Gibts verschiedene Server?

Wenn ya , auf welchem Spielt ihr?

Und hat jemand eine Corp. Der ich mich schon von Start an anschliessen könnte?

UND Gibt es nur Handel im Spiel doer auch pvP etc.

Wie lange denkt braucht man bis man sich in dem Spiel zurechtfindet?



Danke =)


----------



## TheHessian (2. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich würde gern anfangen aber möchte mich gern absichern.
> 
> Gibts verschiedene Server?
> 
> ...



Es gibt nur einen einzigen Server, was auch eine der Stärken des Spiels ist, nämlich die riesige zusammenhängende Welt mit zehntausenden Spielern. Das Spiel kann man spielen wie man mag, aber manche würden, nicht ganz zu unrecht behaupten, das Spiel sein NUR PVP. Denn auch wenn es nicht überall möglich ist, bzw. nicht ohne weiteres, sind doch wohl die meisten Spieler eher früher als später nur noch damit beschäftigt. Handel etc. ist da am Ende nur noch Mittel zum Zweck.
Das Zurechtfinden dauert seine Zeit, vor allem weil die Masse an Skillmöglichkeiten fast unüberschaubar ist. Ich bin jetzt 6 Monate dabei und finden immer noch Skills oder Equipement, von dem ich nichts wusste, oder entecke den Zweck von ebensolchem.
Was die Corp. angeht muss ich die Antwort jemandem anderen überlassen, ich bin selbst noch ohne Corp.


----------



## Master Grow (13. Juli 2008)

TheHessian, hat schon irgendwo recht, in EvE geht wirklich viel in die Richtung PvP. Was aber nicht heisen soll, das es ein muss ist. Man kann dort auch andere Richtungen gehen, wie z.b. Miner, Pve´ler(Mission Runner) Händler usw.

Ich habe festgestellt, das der richtige Spass erst kommt, wenn man in einer Corp ist und viel zusammen macht. 

Man muss halt die richtige finden, die zu einem passt.


----------



## Metalpinguin (27. Februar 2009)

wie ist es wenn ich mit einen titan doomsday zünde und dann 13 min nach dem doomsday auslogge kann ich dann noch gekillt werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (2. März 2009)

Frag Cyvoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der wird es wissen *gr
Schließlich hat er den ersten Titan in der Spielgeschichte von Eve verloren wegen Agression-Timer...


----------



## Serran (8. März 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Skills... DIe werden im Tutorial nicht erklärt... Ich hab jetzt einen Soldaten, wollte halt Militär machen...

Aber ich weiss gar nicht was und wie ich skillen soll...

Gibts irgendwas , was wichtig für mich wäre?

Und was für Waffen sollte ich kaufen? Hab jetzt einen Condor.


----------



## Gromthar (8. März 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Skills... DIe werden im Tutorial nicht erklärt... Ich hab jetzt einen Soldaten, wollte halt Militär machen...
> 
> Aber ich weiss gar nicht was und wie ich skillen soll...
> 
> ...


Mit Hilfe der Attribute verkürzt man unter anderem die Lerndauer neuer Fähigkeiten. Für einen Fighter sind daher alle bis auf Charisma wichtig und sollten ähnlich hoch sein. (Learning Skills nicht mit eingerechnet)

Ich würde, solange Du in der Trial bist, alles skillen worauf Du Lust hast und einen großen Bogen um die Learning Skills machen. Versuch einfach so schnell wie möglich so viel verschwiedenes Zeug zu machen wie nur irgendwie möglich. Es gibt sogar Corps, die Trialleute aufnnehmen und ins Spiel einführen. Handel ein bissel, versuch dich mal im Prodden, verheize ein paar Frigs im LowSec. Also all das gute Zeuch das viel Spaß machen kann.

Um herauszufinden welches Schiffe welche Waffen benutzt schaust gibt es eine Faustregel: Caldari: Hybrid/Missles, Minmatar: Projectile/Missles, Amarr: Laser/Missles, Callente: Hybrid/Missles. Da Du ein Caldarischiff fliegst, baust Du also Hybridwaffen und/-oder Missles ein. (Anmerkung: Caldari haben auch Schiffe, die nur mit Missles bestückt werden.) Übrigens würde ich zur Merlin oder Kestrel raten
Was genau Du in das Schiff einbaust bleibt dir überlessen. Es gibt bei EvE kein "bestest" und "schönstes". Das Zusammenstellen eines guten Schiffs hängt später vor allem auch vom Spiel mit deiner Gruppe ab, was gebraucht wird und was genau man eigentlich vor hat.


----------



## Serran (8. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe der Attribute verkürzt man unter anderem die Lerndauer neuer Fähigkeiten. Für einen Fighter sind daher alle bis auf Charisma wichtig und sollten ähnlich hoch sein. (Learning Skills nicht mit eingerechnet)
> 
> Ich würde, solange Du in der Trial bist, alles skillen worauf Du Lust hast und einen großen Bogen um die Learning Skills machen. Versuch einfach so schnell wie möglich so viel verschwiedenes Zeug zu machen wie nur irgendwie möglich. Es gibt sogar Corps, die Trialleute aufnnehmen und ins Spiel einführen. Handel ein bissel, versuch dich mal im Prodden, verheize ein paar Frigs im LowSec. Also all das gute Zeuch das viel Spaß machen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich hab versucht mich zurecht zu finden , ich hab zwar noch nicht so lang gespielt aber ich hab das erste Mal in einem Spiel keine Ahnung was abgeht... Ich bin vielleicht noch zu sehr an Quests und sowas gewöhnt aber ich versteh nicht was für Waffen mein Schiff nehmen kann ( Anscheinend nur Launcher und da steht , die sind nur als Nebenwaffen gedacht)  und ich versteh nicht was ich mit den Erzen machen soll.. Kauft das irgendjemand? Ausserdem habe ich keine Ahnung was ich skillen könnte weil ich nicht weiss was jeder Skill bringt... Ich find so ein Spiel schön , wo einem nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben wird aber so ohne Leute die einem helfen bin ich da leider echt verloren... Schnell gesagt , ich versteh 0.


----------



## Gromthar (8. März 2009)

Dann habe ich einen Tip:

Öffne im Spiel auf der linken Menüleiste "Chatkanäle & Verteilerlisten". Dann öffnest DU das DropDown Menü "Help" und klickst bei Hilfe auf "beitreten". Voir la, Du bist im deutschsprachigen Hilfekanal. Dort werden alle Fragen beantwortet.

Zudem kannst Du auch gern mal auf http://www.eve-online.de/ vorheischauen. Dies ist die gößte deutsche Communityseite zu EvE. Hier findest Du auch ausserhalb des Spiels so ziemlich alle Guides, Handbücher, Hilfefragen, usw. usf. Vor allem das Handbuch würde ich Dir nahelegen und spiel das Tutortial komplett durch, bzw. lies Dir genau durch was dort steht. Viel erklärt sich dadurch.

Du hast aber auch nen schlechten Zeitpunkt gewählt anzufangen. Ab dem 10ten gibts EvE mit einem komplett überarbeiteten Tutorial.


Kleines Zitat am Rande (mittlerweile Kult): "EVE is a dark and harsh world, you're supposed to feel a bit worried and slightly angry when you log in, you're not supposed to feel like you're logging in to a happy, happy, fluffy, fluffy lala land filled with fun and adventures, that's what hello kitty online is for."


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. März 2009)

Du willst kämpfen, dann schau dir Kampfschiffe an,
=> schon dafür brauchste bestimmte Skills
dann die Reichweiten der Geschütze,
dann Bedingungen für bessere Schilde und Panzerungen,
dann Möglichkeiten das zu finanzieren.
=> Missonen fliegen verlangt auch wieder nach Kampfschiffen und Skills bestimmter Güte
=> Diggern verlangt nach bestimmten Schiffen und Fähigkeiten
==> jedes Prozent, welches man aus der Situation herausholt zahlt sich schnell aus.
Deshalb, so meine Meinung sollten Lernskills nicht unterm Tisch fallen.
Deshalb lohnt es sich das abgebaute Erz über den Skill dafür zu verhütten und die Einzelergebnisse zu verkaufen.
=> Aus den Einzelergebnissen kann man sich aber auch z.B. selbst Munition baun und spart sich lange Reisen zu Anbietern.
Mit "kleinem" Frachtraum lohnt es sich nicht ausserhalb des Systems zu verkaufen.
=> Da könnten Handelsskills helfen.


----------



## Metalpinguin (8. März 2009)

hmm wie schon gesagt wurde ab den 10ten bz ab dem 11 da am 10ten  sicher erst der patch deployed wird  ist das tut in eve komplett überarbeitet und somit einstieg leichter probier es da am besten einfach NEU aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wirste dich schneller zurecht finden


----------



## Arsokan (9. März 2009)

So zurück aus einen sehr anstengenden Wochenende...

Wie meine Vorposter schon erwähnt hatten, ist das Tutorial ab dem 10. Addon viel umfangreicher und komplett überarbeitet. 
Auch der Einstieg selbst ist vereinfacht sowie die Attributbelange (Endlich meinen mehr oder minder komplett gemaxten Industrychar auf Kampf umspeccen!).

Was einige deiner Fragen anbelangt:

Erze: Entweder direkt verkaufen (am besten in nen System wo viel gehandelt wird nach nen Industrial Player umschauen der dir das Zeuch abnimt) oder verhütten und die Rohstoffe vertickern. Dies lohnt aber erst ab einen gewissen Skill und Ruf mit der Station in der du bist, sonst gehen dir bis zu 50% flöten (oder noch mehr wenn die Station ne schlechte Refinery hat). 

Dein Schiff:
Die bevorzugten Waffensysteme erkennst du daran, welchen Bonus das Schiff hat. Da du sagtest. dass du Missiles nur draufhauen kannst wird es sich wohl um ne Kestrel oder Caracal handeln. Sehr gute Anfängerschiffe gerade für Missionen. 
Du erwähntest was von "Sekundärwaffensystem"...das gibt es eigentlich nicht. Generell kann jedes Schiff alle Waffensysteme nutzen, solange du die Skills hast und entsperchend "Hardpoints" am Schiff vorhanden sind. 
Generell kannst du dir folgendes als Grundlage merken:

Caldari: 
Missiles oder Hybridtürme wenn Kanonen genutzt werden
Selten gute Drohnenhangar, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.
Shieldtanks. Ende der Durchsage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einzigste Grund da nen Armortank reinzuballern: PvP um als EWar Plattform zu dienen.
Wendigkeit stark abhängig von den eingesetzten Modulen. Basis ist ganz OK. 

Gallente: 
Hybrid und in einzelfällen Missiles als Zusatzsystem
Generell gute Drohnenhangar
Armortanks zumeist, aber viele Schiffe sind genau so gut als Schieldtanks nutzbar.
Maneuvrierbarkeit recht gut ausgeglichen. Einige der besten Attackfrigs und Cruiser!

Amarr: 
Laser und in einzelfällen Missiles (bei wenigen Schiffstypen als Hauptsystem!)
Drohnenfähigkeit ganz gut.
Armortanks: Massive Panzerung bei kaum existenten Schild.
"Brick of Doom": Soll heisen massiver Damage und Tank dafür so wendig wie ein Wolkenkratzer.

Minmatar: 
Projektil und Missilesysteme zu gleichen Teilen. Nutzen viel ein "Split-Weaponlayout" (Teils Gun/Teils Missiles) was eher ungern genutzt wird.
Drohnenhangar ganz Ok.
Die Rosteimer von denen sind zumeist Shieldtanks, können aber zum Teil auch gut auf der Panzerung tanken.
Sehr schnell und wenig i.d.R. im Vergleich zu den gleichen Schiffsklassen der anderen Völker.

Deine Skills:
Ich empfehle immer erst richtung Cruiser zu gehen und das Main Waffen- und Tanksystem aufzupolieren. Dann erstmal kleine Missionen um an Kohle zu kommen und Learningskill rein für ein paar Wochen. Alle 6 Basisskills auf 4 und die Advanced für dein Primärbreich (Perc. und Willpower ggf. Int und Mem, Charisma ist eher ein untergeordnetes Attribut und nur für Fleetcommander, Trader und Corp/Alliverwalter wichtig). Danach alle Skills auf mind. 4 die dein Schiff generell verbessern. Engeneering, mechanik, Shieldmanagment, Electronics, Shipskill. Sind zumeist Basisskills die sehr schnell gelernt sind und jeden Schiff zugute kommen.
Was du im Endeffekt brauchst, ist abhängig davon was du machen willst. Vorab: Du wirst kaum alles können. Vor kurzen hat der erste Char die 100 Millionen SP Grenze erreicht. Dieser kann noch immer nicht alles. Rein rechnernisch braucht man über 15 Jahre mit abgestimmten Attributen um alle Skills zu lernen.

Das beste was du machen kannst ist es dir eine Corp zu suchen (Bspw. Eve-University. Eine Corp die extra für Newbies von Spielern eingerichtet wurde).
An sonsten gilt die goldene Regel: Fragen sonst bekommt man keine antworten! Am bessten im Hilfechat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenbob (9. März 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht mich zurecht zu finden , ich hab zwar noch nicht so lang gespielt aber ich hab das erste Mal in einem Spiel keine Ahnung was abgeht... Ich bin vielleicht noch zu sehr an Quests und sowas gewöhnt aber ich versteh nicht was für Waffen mein Schiff nehmen kann ( Anscheinend nur Launcher und da steht , die sind nur als Nebenwaffen gedacht)  und ich versteh nicht was ich mit den Erzen machen soll.. Kauft das irgendjemand? Ausserdem habe ich keine Ahnung was ich skillen könnte weil ich nicht weiss was jeder Skill bringt... Ich find so ein Spiel schön , wo einem nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben wird aber so ohne Leute die einem helfen bin ich da leider echt verloren... Schnell gesagt , ich versteh 0.



Ganz ohne Hilfsmittel ist es nur sehr schwer vernünftig seine Skills zu planen. Ein absolutes Muss ist das Tool Evemon mit dem Du Deine Skills planen kannst. Hier wird auch grafisch dargestellt welche Skills von anderen Skills anhängig sind. Zudem hast Du in Evemon eine komplette Itemdatenbank inkl. aller Schiffe. Man kann sich hier auch von anderen Spielern vorgeschlagene Fittings angucken um zu lernen was für welches Schiff wichtig ist. 

Um Fittings auszuprobieren solltest Du zudem das Eve Fitting Tool (EFT) benutzen. Hier kannst Du Dir die beiden Programme herunterladen: Klick Klick Klick

Wenn Du mit den beiden Progs ein wenig herumgespielt hast wirst Du schon etwas klarer sehen.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (16. März 2009)

Moin, mein zweiter Tag in EVE also bitte ich um Nachsicht für meine Anfängerfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab die beiden Tutorialquests gespielt und meine Belohnungen bekommen, danach hab ich einige Asteroide zerlegt um das reine Hin- & Herfliegen zu üben und um einige zusätzliche Skills auf dem Markt kaufen zu können. Das Trainieren der Fertigkeiten funktioniert soweit auch super.

Nun aber meine Fragen: wo geht es denn mit den Quest´s weiter? Die Agentin in der Anfangsstation hat keine mehr und das Questlog ist leer.

Kann ich das Schiff daß als Bonus in der Box Edition dabei lag gar nicht ausrüsten? Nicht einmal die kleinen Standardlaser, etc lassen sich ins Schiff einsetzen.


----------



## Arsokan (16. März 2009)

XLarge schrieb:


> Moin, mein zweiter Tag in EVE also bitte ich um Nachsicht für meine Anfängerfragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zunächst zu dem Schiff der Anfängerversion:
Lege es in eine Station in Highsec (0.5+) und lass es Staub sammeln. Das ist ein Simples Shuttle und ausser ner Laderaumbucht hat das nichts. Ist halt relativ schnell...
Hebe es gut auf. In einiger Zeit dürfte es an Wert gewinnen und die Sammler in Eve werden viel dafür zahlen. Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal ein "Geburtstagshuttle" von CCP an jeden (!) Piloten im Spiel. Ich selbst habe 6 da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt 6 Piloten hatte. Dieses ist mittlerweile 15 Millionen wert, Tendenz Steigend.

Nun zu den "Quest". Dies war eine sogenannte Mission. Nach der Anfängermission, die nur dafür direkt geladen wird um neue Spieler in die Funktion einzuführen, musst du erstmal dich entscheiden was du machen willst. 

Wie du dies machst? Ganz einfach:
Zunächst  gibt es verschiedene Aufgabenbereiche bei Missionen: Mining, Fight, Trade, Industry, Science. 
Fight Missionen geben meist Command oder Internal Security Agents aus. Auch Public relations haben da immer wieder welche im Angebot. 
Einen agenten suchst du so: 
Zunächst entscheide dich für eine Fraktion. Gallente, Caldari, Minmatar oder Amarr. 
Dann geh auf dein Charakterfenster. Wähle "Standings". Dann wähle "liked by" und suche dir ne Fraktion. Dann klicke auf "info" bei dieser (das blaue i ). Dort dann bei "Membercorps" kannst du sehen welche NPC-Corps für diese Fraktion existieren. Wähle eine aus, klicke wiederrum auf das blaue i und schau unter agents, welche diese im Angebot haben. 
Dort kannst du sehen welches "LEvel" und welche "Quality" die Agenten haben. 
Level gibt auskunft, wie schwer die Missionen sind. Level 1 i.d.r. rookie bedingt und frig, teils destroyer. Level 2 frig, dessy, cruiser, Level 3 Cruiser/Battlecruiser, LEvel 4 Battlecruiser, Battleship, T2 Assaultships. 
Quality gibt auskunft über die Bezahlung und standingzuwachs des Agenten. Je höher, desto besser. Die Range beträgt -20 bis +20. 
Am Anfang such dir nen L1 Agenten der Profession die du wählst. Fliege für diesen ein paar Missionen. Sobald du das Gespühr für Missionen hast und nen besseres Schiff dein eigen nennst such dir nen L2 Agenten und versuch dich daran. Sobald du diese dann im Schlaf fliegst versuch dich an ner L3. Hierzu solltest du am besten nen Battlecruiser nehmen, auch wenn ein Veteran diese leicht meist in nen Cruiser erledigen kann. 

Noch ein Tip: Such dir nen Agenten in nen System mit Sec 0.5+ so dass du am anfang dich auf die mission konzentrieren kanst. In nen 0.4 und weniger kann es sein das dich wer Ausscannt und zu dir warpt und dein Schiff in Altmetal umwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend bleibt nurnoch eines zu sagen: 
http://eve-survival.org


----------



## XLarge TeaM (16. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort und die nette Hilfestellung, nun ich werd das heute Abend dann mal in Ruhe ausprobieren.
Und das Schiff werd ich gut aufheben, danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Brother Marine (16. März 2009)

Ich habe selbst erst vor wenigen Tagen angefangen. Ich kann allen Miteinsteiern nur empfehlen die Tutorials durchzuspielen. Man bekommt einige Skills deren Kauf man sich dann sparen kann und ausserdem Schiffe, Ausrüstung und ISK. So winkt z.B zum Abschluss des Industrietutorials ein Transporter.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings bezüglich des Zugangs zum Kampfeinsatz. Macht das als Anfänger überhaupt Sinn da einzusteigen?

Also irgendwie wurde ich daraus nicht so ganz schlau und fand das klang sehr verdächtig nach: 

"Hey! Willkommen! Du darfst natürlich sofort bei großen Schlachten mitmischen, aber da du noch eine kleine interstellare Nullnummer bist wirst du nach allen Regeln der Kunst verheizt, aber das sagen wir dir natürlich nicht."

Was skillen betrifft: Ich hab mir einfach mal ein Ziel gesetzt (Mining Barge mit Stripminer) das gut zu erreichen ist und geschaut was ich alles brauche und wie ich da hinkomme. Nun heissts skillen und ISKs scheffeln, der Spass geht nämlich ordentlich ins Geld.
Klar mag dies möglicherweise uneffizient sein, aber Spass macht mir diese Art des "learning by doing" auf jeden Fall


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2009)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage: Vorausgesetzt ich will mich dafür nicht unbedingt ner Corp anschließen, sondern erstmal selbst ein bisschen ausprobieren - was wären da Möglichkeiten, erste PvP-Erfahrungen zu sammeln? Ich hab so das Gefühl, wenn ich mit 'nem entbehrlichen kleinen Billig-Fregättchen im Lowsec aufkreuze bin ich das Ding in kürzerer Zeit los, als die die ich zum Ausrüsten gebraucht habe, korrekt?


----------



## Arsokan (16. März 2009)

Brother schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst erst vor wenigen Tagen angefangen. Ich kann allen Miteinsteiern nur empfehlen die Tutorials durchzuspielen. Man bekommt einige Skills deren Kauf man sich dann sparen kann und ausserdem Schiffe, Ausrüstung und ISK. So winkt z.B zum Abschluss des Industrietutorials ein Transporter.
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich allerdings bezüglich des Zugangs zum Kampfeinsatz. Macht das als Anfänger überhaupt Sinn da einzusteigen?
> 
> ...






Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage: Vorausgesetzt ich will mich dafür nicht unbedingt ner Corp anschließen, sondern erstmal selbst ein bisschen ausprobieren - was wären da Möglichkeiten, erste PvP-Erfahrungen zu sammeln? Ich hab so das Gefühl, wenn ich mit 'nem entbehrlichen kleinen Billig-Fregättchen im Lowsec aufkreuze bin ich das Ding in kürzerer Zeit los, als die die ich zum Ausrüsten gebraucht habe, korrekt?



Beides hat mit PVP zu tun, um genauer zu sein "Factional Warefare". Dies wurde mit dem Update Redeeming Age eingeführt. Hintergrund: Die 4 großen Fraktionen führen ja bekanntlich Krieg. Dies war / ist eher eine art "kalter Krieg", da die Factions sich direkt nicht bekämpfen, .... bis eben Redeeming Age. Seit dem gibt es die NPC Fraktionen, Militias gnannt, in denen sich die Spieler gegenseitig die Birne einschlagen können. Dies ist seit Apocrypha leichter möglich, war zuvor ein minimales Fraktionsstanding notwendig, so reicht nun dieses "Kampfzertifikat" um sich einzuschreiben. 
Im Endeffekt ist Faction Warefare (FW) PvP unter dem Schutzmantel der PvE Fraktionen. Lowsec-Systeme können nun von den Fraktionen teils erobert werden. Dazu müssen von Spielern die Controllbunker eingenommen werden in den entsprechenden Systemen. 
Teils gibt es da richtige Flottenkämpfe. Am besten einfach ner Milita beitreten, meist findet sich dort dann auch schnell ne Corp der man beitreten kann.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. März 2009)

Brother schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Frage habe ich allerdings bezüglich des Zugangs zum Kampfeinsatz. Macht das als Anfänger überhaupt Sinn da einzusteigen?
> 
> Also irgendwie wurde ich daraus nicht so ganz schlau und fand das klang sehr verdächtig nach:
> ...


Zumindest bekommt man darüber ein Gefühl sich im Kampf zu bewegen, was das eigene Schiff austeilt und was es einstecken kann und damit eine sinnvolle Reaktion wenn einem wer ans Leder will.


----------



## Arsokan (16. März 2009)

Ja, Kampf "Veteran" ist man nicht zwingend mit viel Skillpoints oder den tollsten Schiff. Nen echter "Veteran" zerlegt dir auch ein BS in ner Frig, kein Problem. Ich habe schon Carrier durch Cruiser zu Fall gebracht gesehen. Alles eine Frage der (nicht vorhandenen)Taktik...

PvP heist bei Eve in erster linie "Wissen, was der Gegner macht/machen könnte und wie ich mich dagegen wehre". Ich behaupte mal 90% der Kämpfe werden entschieden bevor überhaupt der erste Schuß gefallen ist.


----------



## Gromthar (16. März 2009)

Arsokan schrieb:


> PvP heist bei Eve in erster linie "Wissen, was der Gegner macht/machen könnte und wie ich mich dagegen wehre". Ich behaupte mal 90% der Kämpfe werden entschieden bevor überhaupt der erste Schuß gefallen ist.


So ist es.

Am Anfang und ohne die richtig Ahnung hat man es natürlich recht schwer. Am besten man macht erstmal fleißig Missionen und probiert bei seinem eigenen Schiff alles mögliche an unterschiedlichen Fittings aus, dies hat den Vorteil das man schnell die Stärken und Schwächen der Schiffe herausfindet und sich ein Bild davon machen kann wie man auch in Zukunft sein Schiff schnell effektiv kampffertig bekommt.

Ist das einigermaßen in einem drin und ist man auch dem Piratendasein nicht gänzlich abgeneigt geht man ins LowSec - am besten ein abgelegenes System ohne viel Durchgangsverkehr und ein paar L1-L2 Agenten (aufpassen das nicht zu viele L3-L4 drin sind). Dort beobachtet man dann die Belts, macht sich ein paar Savespots und sucht seine ersten Opfer, beobachtet den Local und scannt fleißig herum. Am besten geht das zu zweit, und macht auch den meisten Spaß. Mit ein wenig Übung bekommt man so kinderleicht seine erste PvP Erfahrung und gibt allemals ISK für ne neue Frig aus, also nicht viel.

Zumindest habe ich es damals so mit einem alten MMO-Freund von mir gemacht. Macht Fun, man lernt ne Menge, muss aber anfangs auch viel Lehrgeld zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später wirds dann etwas einfacher. Ab Battlecruiser (am besten T2 Fitting) hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, bekommt mehr ISK und kann auch gescheit anfangen in kleinen Gangs zu arbeiten - auch im 0.0.


----------



## Gromthar (16. März 2009)

Doppelpost ...


----------



## Gnadelwarz (17. März 2009)

Noch was zum Fitting ausprobieren: Schaut euch die Beschreibungen der Schiffe an. Die haben oft boni auf bestimmte waffen Typen, diese sollte man auch verwenden. Auch die Unterschiedlichen Fraktionen setzen auf unterschiedlich waffen Systeme. So macht es als Caldari Pilot zu anfang keinen Sinn auf Projectil Turrets zu skillen oder auf Laser. Diese werden von den Minmatar bzw den Amarr verwendet. Caldari Schiffe haben die meisten Boni für Missile Launcher und für Hybrid Waffen. 
Also schaut euch die schiffe an. Man sieht es immer wieder das anfänger auf z. B. ne Amarr Frigate ne Railgun bauen oder so. Passt einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich aber auch zu anfang mal gemacht den Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, und guckt auf die Boni bei Resis bzw auf die Low/Medium Slots. Es gibt 2 Tank Varianten im Spiel. Shield Tank oder Amor Tank. Im PVE wird oft Shieldtank benutzt im PVP meist Amor Tank.
Woran erkennt man das? Nun Amor Tanks haben meist mehr Low Power Slots als Medium Power Slots. Bei Shieldtanks ist es meist anders Rum. Auch sieht man an einigen Schiffe das sie Boni auf Shield oder Amor Resis haben.


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2009)

hi ich bräuchte auch mal euren rat

habe mir heute ne hurricane gekauft diese Waffen hab ich drauf 220mm Vulcan AutoCannon I. Das problem das ich habe ist das meine optirange 1000m betrifft gibt es eine Möglichkeit die range zu erhören aus mit dem skill sharpshooter?


----------



## Gromthar (18. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> hi ich bräuchte auch mal euren rat
> 
> habe mir heute ne hurricane gekauft diese Waffen hab ich drauf 220mm Vulcan AutoCannon I. Das problem das ich habe ist das meine optirange 1000m betrifft gibt es eine Möglichkeit die range zu erhören aus mit dem skill sharpshooter?


Du könntest z.B. nen Tracking Enhancer einbauen. Aber die Frage ist natürlich in erster Linie was Du mit dem Schiff machen möchtest.

Für PvE würde ich eher Artis nehmen, und die kleinen Frigs mit Drohnen und Aussault Missiles abknallen. Im PvP sind die Vulcans schon recht gut, vor allem in Verbindung mit einem MWD kommt man recht schnell an den Feind heran - teste das aber lieber mal über EFT aus und rechne bei der Reichweite den Falloff (doppelt einbeziehen) mit ein. Niemand kennt Deine Skills um perfekt passende Vorschläge zu machen. Ich würde Dir auch raten erstmal Deine ganzen Gunnery Skills auszubauen. Wenn Du damit sowieso PvP spielen willst geh besser gleich auf Tech 2 ACs.


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2009)

danke für die tpps du hast recht das ich pvp machen möchte weswegen ich auch auf t2 immo skille allerdings möchte ich bis cih da ankomm missis machen denn irgendwie muss das schiff ja auch bezahlt werden denn dessen Verlust könnt ich mir immo nicht leisten werde aber mal Schauen wegen den neuen knarren kennst du evtl aus dem Kopf ein paar gute?


----------



## Gromthar (18. März 2009)

Dann wirst Du wohl PvE Fitting nehmen, ohne Moos nix los -> "650mm Medium Scout Artillary". Die sind zwar teuer, aber fast so gut wie die Tech 2 Teile.

Musst dann selbst mal schauen ob du nen passiven Schildtank oder nen aktiven Armortank nimmst. Deine Skills kann ich ja nicht einsehen. AUf jeden Fall Drones auf 3 oder sogar 4 skillen, und dann auch da die Richtigen für die jewieligen Missis mitnehmen. 3-4 Medium Drones lassen die Frigs in Sekunden platzen.

Bei mir ist das schon Jahre her. Ich glaub damals bin ich mit passivem Schildtank im PvE geflogen - bin auch Minmatar. Shield Ext, Invulner Field und ein passender Hardender im Med Slot. Shield Power Releys, Gyrostab und/oder Tracking En im Low. Irgendwie sowas halt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. März 2009)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Noch was zum Fitting ausprobieren: Schaut euch die Beschreibungen der Schiffe an. Die haben oft boni auf bestimmte waffen Typen, diese sollte man auch verwenden. Auch die Unterschiedlichen Fraktionen setzen auf unterschiedlich waffen Systeme. So macht es als Caldari Pilot zu anfang keinen Sinn auf Projectil Turrets zu skillen oder auf Laser. Diese werden von den Minmatar bzw den Amarr verwendet. Caldari Schiffe haben die meisten Boni für Missile Launcher und für Hybrid Waffen.
> Also schaut euch die schiffe an. Man sieht es immer wieder das anfänger auf z. B. ne Amarr Frigate ne Railgun bauen oder so. Passt einfach nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Man nimmt halt am Anfang die Sachen, welche einem die Trial-Missionsgeber in die Hände drücken. Dafür und den lev 1 Missionen sind sie auch mehr als ausreichend, so man in manchen Situationen richtig reagiert; z.B. kurz aus dem Kampf rauswarpt.
Die richtigen Unterschiede lernt man dann irgendwo anders.


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du wohl PvE Fitting nehmen, ohne Moos nix los -> "650mm Medium Scout Artillary". Die sind zwar teuer, aber fast so gut wie die Tech 2 Teile.
> 
> Musst dann selbst mal schauen ob du nen passiven Schildtank oder nen aktiven Armortank nimmst. Deine Skills kann ich ja nicht einsehen. AUf jeden Fall Drones auf 3 oder sogar 4 skillen, und dann auch da die Richtigen für die jewieligen Missis mitnehmen. 3-4 Medium Drones lassen die Frigs in Sekunden platzen.
> 
> Bei mir ist das schon Jahre her. Ich glaub damals bin ich mit passivem Schildtank im PvE geflogen - bin auch Minmatar. Shield Ext, Invulner Field und ein passender Hardender im Med Slot. Shield Power Releys, Gyrostab und/oder Tracking En im Low. Irgendwie sowas halt.




danke die Waffen gefallen mir sehr gut dronen habe ich schon auf drei gebracht und auf jedenfall werde ich amor tank denn darauf bin ich schon geskillt bzw in die Richtung, deswegen werd ich ein paar hardener in mein schiff einbauen

so habe mir grad mal 6 stück gekauft allerdings passen die nicht in mein schiff weil ich nicht genung energie habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (18. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> danke die Waffen gefallen mir sehr gut dronen habe ich schon auf drei gebracht und auf jedenfall werde ich amor tank denn darauf bin ich schon geskillt bzw in die Richtung, deswegen werd ich ein paar hardener in mein schiff einbauen
> 
> so habe mir grad mal 6 stück gekauft allerdings passen die nicht in mein schiff weil ich nicht genung energie habe
> 
> ...


Oha, vor dem Kauf immer erst mit EFT checken ob das Fitting passt. Sonst kaufste Dir oftmals Teile umsonst. Schau mal nach ob Deine Gunnery und Engeneering Skills hoch genug sind. Zur Not einen Reactor Control einbauen.

Das ist halt das Problem beim Armor Tank - enorme Energielast. Versuch mal mit passivem Schildtank zu fitten, das sollte idR besser gehen. Da haste eher CPU Probleme, aber mit nem gescheiten Co-Proc sind die eigentlich auch kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Haggl (18. März 2009)

Servus,

habe mir heute die Trial gezogen und mache momentan das Tutorial (was wirklich gut gemacht ist). Nur bin ich dabei schon 2 mal aus dem Spiel geflogen, weil die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde. Ist das normal, also passiert das immer wieder mal, oder mach ich irgendwas falsch? Finde das eben etwas ärgerlich wenn man gerade schön vertieft am spielen ist und man einfach so "rausfliegt". Bei andere Onlinespielen wie WAR, RoM und WoW hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Also nehme ich nicht an das es an meiner Internetverbindung liegt.


----------



## Arsokan (18. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir heute die Trial gezogen und mache momentan das Tutorial (was wirklich gut gemacht ist). Nur bin ich dabei schon 2 mal aus dem Spiel geflogen, weil die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde. Ist das normal, also passiert das immer wieder mal, oder mach ich irgendwas falsch? Finde das eben etwas ärgerlich wenn man gerade schön vertieft am spielen ist und man einfach so "rausfliegt". Bei andere Onlinespielen wie WAR, RoM und WoW hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Also nehme ich nicht an das es an meiner Internetverbindung liegt.



Also ich habe keine Verbindungsabbrüche...aber die genannten Spiele werden auch in anderen Teilen der Welt "gehostet".
Auch nutzen diese bestimmt andere Ports und wider eigene Protokolle zum senden der Daten. 
Mit so etwas solltest du dich am besten an das CCP Forum wenden und dort im Technikbereich mal reinschauen.


----------



## Haggl (18. März 2009)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Verbindungsabbrüche...aber die genannten Spiele werden auch in anderen Teilen der Welt "gehostet".
> Auch nutzen diese bestimmt andere Ports und wider eigene Protokolle zum senden der Daten.
> Mit so etwas solltest du dich am besten an das CCP Forum wenden und dort im Technikbereich mal reinschauen.




Ah ok, dann werde ich das machen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir heute die Trial gezogen und mache momentan das Tutorial (was wirklich gut gemacht ist). Nur bin ich dabei schon 2 mal aus dem Spiel geflogen, weil die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde. Ist das normal, also passiert das immer wieder mal, oder mach ich irgendwas falsch? Finde das eben etwas ärgerlich wenn man gerade schön vertieft am spielen ist und man einfach so "rausfliegt". Bei andere Onlinespielen wie WAR, RoM und WoW hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Also nehme ich nicht an das es an meiner Internetverbindung liegt.




liegt daran das vor kurzem ein adonn rauskam und deswegen schmieren die server immo ab und an ab aber das legt sich wieder keine sorge

zurück zu meinem thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gunnery hab ich auf 5 die energie skills hab ich noch nicht viele auf drei gebracht bin da grad weiter am skillen. und ich kann nur drei einbauen aber nichts anderes mehr auser amor repaairer und cap booster


----------



## Gromthar (18. März 2009)

Hab grad mal ein bissel gesucht und das gefunden. versuchs mal, ist extrem schnell geskillt und müsste eigentlich auch bei dir locker rein passen. Mit den richtigen Dronen machste mit so nem Fit eigentlich alle L3er. Statt nem dritten Extender würd ich da allerdings nen Hardener nehmen und eventuell nen 2ten Gyrostab statt den ganzen Releys.

Click me

So, hab grad mal selbst etwas herumgebastelt und finde das Du dieses sehr schnell fliegen können müsstest (vielleicht 2 Tage nachskillen) und auch ganz locker fitten können solltest. ich kann dir natürlich nicht genau sagen ob das noch praktikabel ist, aber so würd ichs zumindest mal testen. ~38.000 effektive HP, ~220 m/s und über ne Stunde Cap Stable. Sollte passen bei Low Skills, denk ich mir. Tech 2 kannste auch hier überall gegen irgendwelche Named T1 Dinger tauschen.

High:
6 x 650mm Medium Scount Artillery I
2 x Malkuth Standard Missile Launcher I

Med:
2 x Large Shield Extender II
2 x versch. Hardener je nach Mission (I oder II), wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ein Invulnerability Field + Hardener

Low:
2 x Gyrostabalizer II
1 x Tracking Enhancer II
2 x Shield Power Reley II
den letzten je nach Bedarf auffüllen. Wenn CPU fehlt Co-Processor, wenn Energie fehlt Reactor Control.

Drohnen:
Medium Scout Drohnen; je nach Mission andere. Wenn geht Hammerhead.


----------



## Exeone (18. März 2009)

hui danke für deine mühe habe grad mal den link getestet dafür brauche ich 5d also nicht alzu lang allerdings bin ich jetz pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde es mal testen sobald ich wieder flüssiger bin die neuen kanonen machen ganz schön schaden für lvl 2 optimal


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Jau, die Kanonen sind extrem teuer. Aber immerhin sind es die besten pre Tech 2 Artis für Missions im L2 und L3. DAs schöne daran ist auch, das man sie eben auch auf ne Rupture bauen kann und dann lediglich 2 weitere für die Hurricane investieren muss. L3 Missis fliegt man dann sowieso wieder recht lange.
Ohne Tech 2 sind die L4er in nem BS recht anspruchsvoll. Wobei ich die sowieso mit einem Corpmitglied fliegen würde. Macht mehr Laune und geht schneller.

Wenn Du irgendwann mal Deinen BC wirklich gut fitten kannst, reichen auch 2 T2 BCs für die 4er Missis aus um noch in time den Bonus zu bekommen. Mit Salvloot macht das gern mal 20 mio pro Nase (Blockade z.B.), was fürn Anfang recht gut reinhaut.

Wie auch immer, have fun and fly save. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (19. März 2009)

Ok, das mit meinen Verbindungsproblemen von gestern ist alles wieder in Ordnung.

Jetzt habe ich aber gleich schon die nächste Frage. Ich würde gerne ein paar sachen Verkaufen im Spiel die ich bei ein paar Abschüssen aus Missionen gelootet hab. Habe jetzt nur folgendes Problem: Ich weiß nicht wie man Verkäufe beim Markt reinstellt. Kann da irgendwie nur kaufen, aber das will ich ja (momentan zumindest) nicht.
Ich weiß, das ist eine typische Noobfrage, aber naja, bin eben auch einer bei EVE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ok, das mit meinen Verbindungsproblemen von gestern ist alles wieder in Ordnung.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber gleich schon die nächste Frage. Ich würde gerne ein paar sachen Verkaufen im Spiel die ich bei ein paar Abschüssen aus Missionen gelootet hab. Habe jetzt nur folgendes Problem: Ich weiß nicht wie man Verkäufe beim Markt reinstellt. Kann da irgendwie nur kaufen, aber das will ich ja (momentan zumindest) nicht.
> Ich weiß, das ist eine typische Noobfrage, aber naja, bin eben auch einer bei EVE
> ...




Rechtsklick drauf und dann auf sell item der Rest erklärt sich eigentlich von alleine 

naja ich bringe jetz erst mal die energie skills auf Vordermann habe die knarren jetz drauf und es klappt recht gut flalls die Gegner zu nah kommen pack ich meine dronen aus


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ok, das mit meinen Verbindungsproblemen von gestern ist alles wieder in Ordnung.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber gleich schon die nächste Frage. Ich würde gerne ein paar sachen Verkaufen im Spiel die ich bei ein paar Abschüssen aus Missionen gelootet hab. Habe jetzt nur folgendes Problem: Ich weiß nicht wie man Verkäufe beim Markt reinstellt. Kann da irgendwie nur kaufen, aber das will ich ja (momentan zumindest) nicht.
> Ich weiß, das ist eine typische Noobfrage, aber naja, bin eben auch einer bei EVE
> ...




Rechtsklick drauf und dann auf sell item der Rest erklärt sich eigentlich von alleine 

naja ich bringe jetz erst mal die energie skills auf Vordermann habe die knarren jetz drauf und es klappt recht gut flalls die Gegner zu nah kommen pack ich meine dronen aus


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ok, das mit meinen Verbindungsproblemen von gestern ist alles wieder in Ordnung.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber gleich schon die nächste Frage. Ich würde gerne ein paar sachen Verkaufen im Spiel die ich bei ein paar Abschüssen aus Missionen gelootet hab. Habe jetzt nur folgendes Problem: Ich weiß nicht wie man Verkäufe beim Markt reinstellt. Kann da irgendwie nur kaufen, aber das will ich ja (momentan zumindest) nicht.
> Ich weiß, das ist eine typische Noobfrage, aber naja, bin eben auch einer bei EVE
> ...


Gestern ist, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, nachmittags mal der Server abgeschmiert. Datenbankcrash. Habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt - kommt also nicht allzu häufig vor. Wie Exeone schon sagte: R-Klick auf den Gegenstand und dann verkaufen. Du kannst auch einzelne Gegestände (z.b. named Sachen) oder gebrauchte Schiffe als Verkäufer in der Sation anbieten, solltest aber darauf achten nicht zu hohe Preise zu nehmen und immer ein paar Prozent unter dem Marktpreis zu bleiben (das lohnt nur bei Gegenständen, die zu billig zu verkaufen sind). Dazu auch einfach ins Verkaufsmenü, dort aber auf Erweitert drücken.

@ Exeone

Jau, Drohnen hauen gut rein.

Seit gestern nutze ich die dicken Kampfdrohnen. Das Witzige daran: sie machen zusammen den Schaden eines BS und warpen sogar hinterher. Carrier fliegen rockt einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (19. März 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe das gerade mit dem rechtsklick versucht, aber da geht bei mit nichts auf mit "sell item". 
Man, mir ist die Frage echt peinlich. Komm mir da gerade echt dumm vor.


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Habe das gerade mit dem rechtsklick versucht, aber da geht bei mit nichts auf mit "sell item".
> Man, mir ist die Frage echt peinlich. Komm mir da gerade echt dumm vor.


Aaaah, dann meinst Du die Starteritems. Ja, es gibt ein paar Gegenstände für die man keine Käufer findet. Auch da einfach auch Erweitert drücken und selbst für ein paar tausend ISK anbieten. Kannst auch auf Marktinfo gehen und schauen ob irgendwie in der Nähe jemand das kaufen würde. Zur Not fliegste dorthin und verkaufst es einfach da. Das ist sowieso sinnvoll, da man dadurch oftmals viel mehr ISK für einen besonders wertvollen Gegenstand bekommt. Es gibt Gegenstände bei denen das durchaus viele Millionen Taler sein können.


----------



## Haggl (19. März 2009)

Ach jetzt. Man war ich langsam in dem Punkt. Vielen lieben dank euch beiden.
Wenn jemand meine sachen kauft, läuft das dann so wie in anderen mmo's? Also ich meine, so wie in WAR usw, der Käufer bekommt automatisch die Wahre und ich im gegenzug das Geld?


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Ach jetzt. Man war ich langsam in dem Punkt. Vielen lieben dank euch beiden.
> Wenn jemand meine sachen kauft, läuft das dann so wie in anderen mmo's? Also ich meine, so wie in WAR usw, der Käufer bekommt automatisch die Wahre und ich im gegenzug das Geld?


Jup


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2009)

welche Drohnen benutzt du denn?


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> welche Drohnen benutzt du denn?


Einherji + Templar


----------



## Exeone (19. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Einherji + Templar



nett brauche auch nur 48 tage zum skillen werde ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit zulegen denn ich vergesse meine drohnen immer einzupacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (19. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> nett brauche auch nur 48 tage zum skillen werde ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit zulegen denn ich vergesse meine drohnen immer einzupacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lohnt sich aber nur wenn Du auf Capital skillen willst - meiner Meinung nach. Also erst etwas wenn man sowieso schon alles andere kann. ^^


----------



## Arsokan (20. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> welche Drohnen benutzt du denn?



Welchen Träger hast du den? Üerlege grade, welchen ich mir mit meinen neuen Hauptchar zulegen...Thany um dann das stylischste Schiff später im Spiel zu organisieren (nyy ROCKS), oder wegen Schutztechnischer Maßnahmen und der zumeist doch Armor RR Ganglayouts auf Amarr.

Für den normalen Piloten empfehlen sich zumeist die Hobgoblins und die Hammerheads. Dies sind die Drohnen mit den größten DMG Mod und machen somit den meisten Wums. Der Nachteil für manche Gegner das der Schaden thermisch ist und somit nicht ungedingt "optimal" ist daher meist wieder ausgebügelt. 
Gegen Ceptor emfehe ich Warrior II...schnellste Drohne im Spiel. Ishkurpiloten machen mit denen oft Anti Ceptor aufgaben und das nicht zu schlecht. 

Was die L4 angeht: 
In BC habe ich die meisten L4 Missionen schon erfolgreich geflogen. Gerade die Drake ist hier ein super Schiff. Der Tank vom dem Baby (passive shield) ist um längen besser als der der Raven...kein Scherz. Und mit Advanced Missiles (die ich noch nicht nutzen kann, da ich eigentlich Gallente/Amarr geskillt bin) ballert die kleine so viel Schaden raus, das kaum ein anderer BC hinterherkommt (was Missionen anbelangt). 
Einzige Nachteil ist, dass es in den Schiff schnell sehr kalt wird..der Energiespeicher braucht stunden um sich mit einen solchen Fitting wieder zu füllen. 
Meist dock ich zuerst in dem Zielsystem bevor ich zur Site warpe um den Cap nochmal voll zu machen!
Als 2. bester Mission-BC würde ich die Myrmidon bezeichnen. Kann ohne großen aufwand komplett T2 gefittet werden mit dual armorrep und massig Tank ohne allzusehr im DMG kastriert zu werden, da der Löwenanteil des Schadens die Drohnen ausmachen. Leider kann dieser BC nichtmehr nen vollen Flight heavy drones loslassen wegen der Bandbreitenbeschränkung (die es bis vor einiger Zeit noch nicht gab). Daher sind viele L4 Missionen nichtmehr so einfach zu erledigen wie sie es mal waren. 
Ein gut geskillter Drohenpilot haut mit den Drohnen der Myrmidon soeviel Schaden raus wie ne Drake wenn nicht mehr!


----------



## Leoncore (23. März 2009)

MoinMoin!

Hab mal ne kleine Frage an die Veteranen-Piloten hier, speziell im Bereich des Bergbaus.

Und zwar brauche ich für Tutorial-Aufträge, in dennen ich etwas zusammenbauen soll, verschiedene Mineralien. Darunter z.b. Mexallon, welches man in Pyroxeres findet. Das eigentliche Problem, was ich habe ist, dieses Erz zu finden. Laut Evepedia findet man Pyro auch in 0.9-08 Regionen, nur das ich in solchen Gebieten bzw. die in den Gebieten gelegenen Asteroidengürtel bisher nur Veldspar und Scordite gefunden habe. Gibts da irgendwelche seperaten, gut versteckten Orte, wo man Pyroxeres findet oder ist das eine Fehleingabe bei Evepedia? In die 0.2 Regionen wollte ich jetzt noch nicht fliegen, weil mir bisher die Feuerkraft und Schutz gegen Piraten und sonstigen Feinden fehlt.


----------



## Exeone (23. März 2009)

wenns ne misi müsstest du eigentlich auch in deinem Logbuch ein missions ort haben


----------



## Leoncore (23. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> wenns ne misi müsstest du eigentlich auch in deinem Logbuch ein missions ort haben



Nene, steht nix drin. Ich hab nur den Blueprint bekommen und muss mir die Ressourcen jetzt selbst zusammensuchen.


----------



## Exeone (23. März 2009)

mit mining kenne ich mich leider nich aus aber ich hab da ein guide  http://dl.eve-files.com/media/0710/Haladas..._german_2_2.pdf

es gibt auch ne neue Version wenn du sie möchtest kann ich sie dri geben 

jemand eine Idee wo der screen Ordner von eve ist


----------



## Arsokan (23. März 2009)

Den SC Ordner kann ich dir nachher raussuchen. Liegt irgendwo unter "...\dokumente und einstellungen\deinusername\"
Dort entweder Anwendungsdaten\CCP\ oder direkt darunter je nach OS.

Generell gibt es in Highsec Veldspar, Kernite, Omber, Scordite, Plagioclase, Pyroxeres. In Lowsec dann noch Jaspet, Hedbergit und Hemorphite. 
Arkonor, Bistot, Crockite, Spodumain, Dark Ochre, Gneiss und Mercoxit sind 0.0 Erze.

Schau in diese Liste für Details: 
http://www.evegeek.com/ore_info.php

Für die Mission: Kauf den kram einfach vom Markt. In Highsec ist derzeit das lukrativste Erz nach wie vor Veldspar. Einfach das sammeln und Tritanium verkaufen. M3/ISK Mäßig ist Veldspar derzeit das sinnigste für Anfänger.


----------



## Brother Marine (23. März 2009)

Habe die seltenen Materialien deren Herkunft ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht kannte am Markt gekauft. Ist auch ne Lösung

Edit: Hab übersehen das Arsokan schon das Gleiche schrieb.


----------



## Leoncore (23. März 2009)

Jo, hab sie mir jetzt gekauft. Trotzdem frage ich mich, wo diese angeblichen Erze in den 0.9 System zu finden sein sollen. Bin aktuell in der Forege Region.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. März 2009)

Plagioclase und Pyroxeres habe ich bisher nicht über 0.8 gefunden.


----------



## Arsokan (24. März 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Jo, hab sie mir jetzt gekauft. Trotzdem frage ich mich, wo diese angeblichen Erze in den 0.9 System zu finden sein sollen. Bin aktuell in der Forege Region.



Plagioclase: Found in: Gallente, Minmatar 0.9 Caldari 0.7

Da "The Forge" Caldari ist erst ab 0.7
Und im speziellen die Regionen "The Forge", "The Citadel", "Amarr", "Genesis", "Essence" und "Verge Vendor" sind sowas von Leer gemined...da biste froh wenn du nen Stripminer mal nen vollen Zyklus auf nen Roid halten kannst ohne 50% "Leerlaufzeit" zu haben!

Mining selbst währe ein schöner nebenertrag...leider lohnt es sich derzeit in diesen Regionen kaum. Die Asteroiden spawnen dort nurnoch spärlich. Noch vor gut einen Jahr waren dort Veldspar Roids mit 90.000 Einheiten nicht selten. Heute haben die meisten noch 1000 oder 2000 was 100m³ - 200m³ entspricht. Ein Stripminer von meiner Hulk mit Orca-booster und Mindlink sammelt pro Zyklus aber 1600m³ +-. Nen durchschnittliches Belt verpacke ich in diesen regionen in 30 Min in der Orca fachgerecht zum Abtransport. Wirklich lahm irgendwie...aber was solls...Helios gesatttelt, Hulk in die Orca und auf geht es und es werden hidden belts (Gravimetricsites) gesucht. Gibt zwar meist nur Jaspet und Omber, aber wenigstens dies in ordentlichen Größenordnungen. Und wenn man etwas glück hat hat man nen Hedbergit/Hemorphit gefunden.


----------



## Leoncore (29. März 2009)

Ich hätt nochma schnell ne Frage. Kann mir jemand sagen, was es mit dieser "Materialforschung" auf sich hat, die man bei Blueprints auswählen kann? Verbessert diese, die Quali der Blueprints? Und könnte mir jemand ein Tipp geben, in welchem Bereich man als Anfänger eher eintauchen sollte?! Hab die Tutorials durch und hab jetzt erst mal angefangen mir ein paar Blueprints von Fregatten und einfacher Munition zuzulegen, um mir ein wenig an Kapital anzuhäufen, auch wenn man mit den Sachen nicht viel verdienen kann. Blick auch noch nicht ganz so durch, was mir diese ganzen Corporations bringen, die mir in einer Station aufgelistet werden und ob es sinnvoll ist sich direkt beim Militärbüro zu melden, wenn man only Fregatten besitzt.

Bye the way: lohnt es sich, auch mal nach Schiffen anderer Fraktionen umzuschauen, oder sollte man besser bei den Schiffen der eigenen Fraktion bleiben?


----------



## Arsokan (29. März 2009)

Nur kurz zu "Materialforschung" oder kurz den ME Factor eines BP's:

JEDER Blueprint im Spiel hat bei ME0 einen Verlust von 10% auf die Mineralien/Components die zum Bau gebraucht werden. Ein ME1 reduziert dies um die hälfte, also auf 5%. ME2 halbiert diesen Wert wiederrum. Also 2.5% usw. 

Es gibt viele "Idiotische" Blueprints da draußen. Bspw. haben viele Module nen "idealen" ME Wert von 4-5 "nur". Aber dennoch gibt es spinner die die BP's auf ME 100+ bringen.
Generell reicht für normale T1 Schiffe nen ME von 10-20, je nach BP. Ab einen gewissen Punkt reduzierst du die Materialkosten nurnoch im Promillebereich und investierst WOCHEN der Forschung um etws statt für 52.200.000 für 52.198.000 zu bauen. 
Module: Kommt drauf an. Bei einige lohnt sich nen hoher ME durchaus (besonders bei solchen, wo du weniger als 20min forschen musst).

Capital-Ships sind wiederrum ein eigenes Capitel. Da diese zunächst Capital-Parts brauchen spart man meist am meisten bei der erforschung dieser BP's. 
Ne Orca hat bereits nach nen ME2 den sinnvollen Endpunkt erreicht. Um den letzten Corporate Hangararray zu sparen den man "verschwendet" müsstest du den BP über 1 Jahr erforschen! Viele fahren bei Capitals mit der Regel: ME1 und gut. Sollte leerlauf abzusehen sein auf ME2. 

Dann währe da noch Tech2 BPC's. 
Nun ja, diese sind ein sonderfall. Durch die "invention" für diese Module/Schiffe haben die BP's einen negativen ME! Dies ist druchaus ein massiver Wettbewerbsnachteil zu den wenigen, noch existenten BPO's mit ME10 und mehr. Denn wo diese nen Verlust von noch 0.5% haben oder so haben manche T2 BPC's nen ME von -6, was einen Verlust von 70% bedeutet...ja ganz richtig. Du must 1.7 Schiffe bauen um eines letztlich in deinen Händen zu halten! Denn für jeden negativ-faktor erhäst du um den verlust um 10%. Me-1 hat 20%, ME-2 hat -30% usw. die meisten T2 BPC's aus der Invention haben nen ME von -3 bis -4. Sprich 40%-50% verlust!

Genau wie der ME verhält sich der PE. PE lohnt sich eher nur bei Capital Productions (Module, Ships, Components) oder Massenware wie Munition etc. Ein PE von 1 sollte jeder BP haben meines erachtens nach. Höher als PE5 lohnt sich selten. 

Ein sehr gutes Tool hierbei ist der EVE Material Level Calculator. Den kannst du im EVE Forum unter Industry & science finden bei dem Resource-Thread. Simpel, handlich und eine rudimentäre BP-Verwaltung ist mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Leoncore (2. April 2009)

Noch viel zu lernen ich noch hab.^^

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Waffen für den Anfang empfehlen? Die normalen Waffentürme mit Hybrid Muni bringen ja mal fast überhaupt nix. Nutze AntiMaterie Muni. Ich weiß das diese nicht grad zu den besten gehört, aber ein gegnerisches NPC Raumschiff/Drohne, das als Gefahr bei mir als "sehr niedrig" eingestuft wird, sollte man damit doch schon in die Knie kriegen. Aber Pustekuchen. Klar hat jedes Raumschiff seine eigenen Resistenzen, aber irgendwie komm ich bei jedem Gegner nur mit Raketen wirklich an, da nur die annehmbaren Schaden verursachen. Apropo noch eine Frage im Bezug auf die Frequenzy Crystal Waffentürme. Hab versucht, eine Waffe mit einem solchen Crystal zu laden, aber es wird mir immer angezeigt, das ich nicht genug Platz hätte. Reicht es, solche Crystale im Gepäck zu haben, oder wie rüste Ich die Waffentürme damit aus?


----------



## Gromthar (2. April 2009)

Najaaa ...

also der Kampf bei EvE wird durch diverse Variablen entschieden.

1. Waffenbuchten: jeder Turret hat von Haus aus eine bestimmte "optimal range" + einen "Falloff"-Wert. Es gibt Long- und Shortrange Turrets. Launcher haben einen solchen Wert nicht, sondern lediglich eine Schussfrequenz. Zudem kann nicht jeder Launcher jede Missile/Rocket/Torpedo laden. Und da komme ich zu Punkt 2.
Anmerkung: long range Waffen haben ein langsames Tracking und können daher nicht allzu gut schnell, kleine und agile Ziele treffen (Sichwort: kleiner Signaturradius), short range Waffen machen auf schwer gepanzerten großen Zielen weniger Schaden, vor allem da man erstmal an diese Ziele heran kommen muss - daher nur in schnellen Schiffen zu empfehlen.
Generell gilt: long rang für PvE, short range für PvP. Das ist allerdings erst ab Level 2 Missionen wirklich spührbar.

2. Munition: Munitionen, wie auch Raketen, Missiles und Torpedos haben bestimmte Eigenschaften, die die optimale Reichenweite der Turrets, sowie deren Schadensart, ändern. Je nach geladener Munition sollte man anfangs immer wieder auf die Info der ausgerüsteten Waffe gehen und nachsehen welche Reichweite optimal ist um guten Schaden zu fahren. Zuzüglich zur optimalen Reichweise gibt es den s.g. "Falloff" des Turrets. Dieser reduziert je Wert nicht den Schaden, sondern die Treffergenauigkeit - je weiter man also von einem Ziel entfernt ist, umso kleiner die Chance es zu treffen.
Missiles haben diese Werte nicht! Stattdessen haben sie eine Geschwindigkeit und eine maximale Flugdauer. Geschwindigkeit * Flugdauer = maximale Reichweite.

Faustregel: Opt. Range + 2 * Fallout = maximale Trefferreichweite. (Beispiel: 7 km + 2 * 10 km = 27km maximale Reichweite des Turrets)

3. Don't mix Guns and Ships! Niemals Turrets auf einem Schiff nutzen, dass dafür nicht ausgelegt ist! Du kannst auf eigentlich jedem Schiff in irgendeiner Weise Missiles nutzen. Das sollte man bei manchen sogar (Beispiel Minmatar). Grundsätzlich sollte man jedoch immer die Waffentürme einbauen, für die das jeweilige Schiff Boni hat. Den Rest füllt man mit Tools und/oder eben Missiles auf.



Zu Deinem direkten Problem: ich kann dir keine Empfehlung geben weil ich nicht weiss welche Schiffe Du fliegst. Caldari = Missiles/Hybrid, Minmatar = Projectile/Missiles, Amarr = Laser, Gallente = Hybrid
Darüber hinaus ist natürlich klar, dass eine "Smallgun" keine large Munition laden kann - sollte ja sinn machen. Wenn Du also noch in einer Frig unterwegs bist, hast Du auch smallguns/launcher drin und musst dementsprechend auch small Munition hinein packen. Welche Munition für welche Gegner gut ist siehst Du hier: Klick.


Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich. Klingt komplizierter als es ist. Du schaust eigentlich nur nach welche Schadensart sinnig ist, lädst diese in Deine Turrets, schaust nach welche Reichweite passend ist ... und das wars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. April 2009)

Hybrid-Muni, dann bist Gallente.
Ansich is Antimaterie von der Reichweite für lev. 1 Missionen oder dem Trial richtig, weil die Schiffe dazu neigen zwischen 2500-7500 m heranzukommen. Mit 3 125er-Turrets, jede trifft z.B. für 16-45, nicht zu vergessen Afterburner, Shield-recharger und Repair-Mod bin ich mit neuem Char mit der gleichen Muni locker durchs Trial gekommen. Bei level 1 Missionen hab ich dann schon mal 2 Schiffe mit Kampfzeiten von 30 Minuten gehabt. Das lag aber eher daran, daß die ne gute Schiffsklasse über meiner Vessel lagen und eine 4. Turret bzw. Kampfdrohnen sehr geholfen hätten. Natürlich hätte ich die Kampfzeit auch über Munitionswechsel in z.B. Plutonium verkürzen können. Zumindest hab ich seitdem ne Packung anderer Munition mit. Es fehlen halt die entscheidenden Skills z.B. für die Turrets und Sharpshooter oder für ne 4. Turret electronic auf 5. Davor mußte fast gewisse learning Skills auch noch auf 5 bringen. Kurz gesagt: Kampffähig geskillt is nicht in 14 Tagen also heißt es erstmal mit dem zufrieden geben was sich bietet. Aus genau dem Grund nützt es nichts sich gleich ne Apocalypse zu besorgen und auszurüsten. Damit bringste ohne die skills nicht mehr als mit den Trialschiffen.

Eine Schwierigkeit is es der Anfangssucht aufs Spielen mit dem vergleichsweise langsamen Skillen genüge zu tun. 
Wer geduldig jagen will, sucht sich nen 0.6-0.8 System, Minert dort ohne darauf zu skillen und kümmere sich um die dort regelmässig auftauchenden Ratten. Vor allem lausche ausgewählten Channels, wie dem German, Hilfe oder Rekrutirung. Da bekommste neben den Massen an Lesestoff die richtigen Hinweise meist ohne selbst fragen zu müssen. Loote und salvage jedes selbst abgeschossene Schiff, vor allem vollständig bevor die Mission abgegeben wird. Es sind ab und zu mal ein paar 100.000er drinnen, aber auch neue Ideen zur Verbesserung der momentanen Ausrüstung.
Wer sich gleich ins PvP stürzen will, sucht sich ne Coorp, welche Kampfschiffe bzw. erfahrene Piloten als Begleitung für Missionen stellen. Das bringt immerhin sofortige Gesellschaft in einer Corp und evtl. Kampferfahrung in größeren Gruppen.


----------



## Arsokan (2. April 2009)

Ok noch ein paar Zusatzinfo's zu meinen Vorpostern:

Gun's sind extrem Skillintensive Systeme. Anders als Missiles brauchst du hier zwingend alle Supportskills die du bekommen kannst. Jedes Level hilft. 

Zur Munition: 
Generelle Faustregel ist: Je größer der Range-Malus, desto besser der DMG Bonus. Vergiss dies nie, junger Padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Antimaterie ist schon die Muni der Wahl wenn es um "mächtig Badabum" geht. Nur eben kannst du sie nicht immer nutzen, da die drecks Rat ausserhalb deiner Optimal ist. Wenn du mit der Maus über eine Waffe gehst so erscheint eine "Kugel" um dein Schiff. Die innere "Schale" ist dein Optimal. Alles darüber ist dein Falloff. Alles dahinter muss still stehen und darf sich nicht bewegen so das du ne chance hast zu treffen,...oder den Sig-Radius eines Mondes haben!

Jede Waffe hat seine entsprechende Munition. S, M, L, XL. Bei Missiles ist das nochmal etwas anders. Dort ist der Missiletyp fix: Rocket, Light Missile, Heavy Missile, Assault Missile, Torpedo, Cruise Missile, Citadel Torpedo.
Für dich sind zunächst S und M Waffen bzw. Rockets, Light missiles, heavy missiles und Assaultmissiles wichtig (Frig/Dessy/Cruiser Waffen). Alles darüber ist für die dicken Pötte.
In den Anfangsmissionen kann ich dir als Hybrid sehr die 75mm Gatlings an's Herz legen. Große Feuerrate, geringe Fittinganforderungen. Machen nicht den größten Knall, aber egal. Für die Anfängerrats reichts allemal. 
Bei Lasern: "Never use Laser without proper Skills". Laser lutschen dir den Cap schneller leer als du "Ein Trockenen Martini bitte" sagen kannst. Nicht ohne Grund haben die meisten Amarr Schiffe nen Bonus auf deren Energieverbrauch. Es gibt zwar auch nen Skill der den Energieverbrauch reduziert, aber nicht genug für diese Biester auf einen nicht dafür vorgesehenen Schiff. Dafür haben die einige nicht zu verachtende Boni. Super Tracking, guter Alphaschden (dafür etwas größere Feuerrate) und nicht zuletzt eine irre Lightshow! Allerdings solltest du gerade bei Frigs nicht auf den Bonus der Schiffe für die Waffensysteme verzichten. 

Als Gallente würde ich dir zu ner Tristan (split weapons sprich Gun und Missiles, daher eher weniger beliebt) oder ner Inkursus raten. Beides prima Schiffe. Sehr wendig und ganz ordentliche Basisschiffe. 
Als Gallente sind Drohnen deinen Freunde, also trainiere sie auch. Sp. wenn du auf nen Cruiser umsteigst wirst du immer welche dabei haben. Gallente Cruise sind alle in der Lage mind. nen volles Geschwader light drones mitzunehmen. Die 2, die dich im endeffekt "interresieren" sogar nen volles medium und darüber hinnaus (Thorax und Vexor). gerade in Missionen retten dir diese den Arsch denn schnelle Frigs mit nen Cruiser anzugreifen ist, nun ja, sagen wir Ineffektiv...ausser du hast eben Drohnen. Du machst das zähe zeuch und deine Drohnen zerlegen das Kleinkrams.

Und solltest ud mal ein Schiff verlieren...nimms gelassen. Das gehört nunmal dazu. Du willst nicht wissen wieviele Milliarden ISK alleine ich schon als "Wunderkerze" verschleudert habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

